# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF بــلاغ Serveur Atf box Offligne

## gsm_bouali

*Atf network services ( invalid response 
 serveur Atf box  Offligne*   *Attention
 Réseau ATF est fermé pour le moment, nous vivons actuellement une  indisponibilité de nos serveurs principaux (Réseau ATF) des ingénieurs  de nos fournisseurs de services sont déjà au travail aussi vite que  possible.
 En ligne avec cet arrêt vous ne serez pas en mesure  d'utiliser toutes les fonctionnalités qui nécessite une connexion en  ligne tru notre Réseau ATF. 
 Merci pour votre considération.   équipe ATF*

----------

